# Trying to hold a job with IBS



## philmore (Apr 8, 2013)

I have IBS. I also keep a strict weight lifting and exercise program. I have pain morning till noon and eat 5-6 small meals a day. I do not see how I can hold a job because of my IBS and this schedule. Any ideas???


----------



## Jenni33 (Apr 8, 2013)

@Philmore Get a food bag and prepare your meals for the week or at least a couple days and prepare for a day at work each morning! make an eating and exercise time schedule that works around your work schedule and plan your day! learn to be comfortable enough to tell your boss and co workers so they understand when you need to step away to use the bathroom or a break to eat your necessary meals! I'm very lucky to have a job that understands my strict eating schedule and restroom breaks! It's definitely possible!


----------



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

Jobs with a flexible schedule have been a blessing to me. I highly recommend them. Also working within 10 minutes of your home, also a good idea.


----------



## cosmo_chick87 (Apr 26, 2013)

I work at a daycare and there has to be a child-adult ratio. So at times there is no way for me to get to a bathroom. It is really hard for me and at times I go all day before i eat anything because I am afraid that I will have to rush to the bathroom. I know that this is unhealthy for me but I am a single mother and I can not afford to loose my job by not being with my babies.


----------



## risingstars (Mar 19, 2013)

Numerous studies have shown that meal frequency has no effect on metabolism. If you can still maintain your caloric intake, try cutting down to 3 meals a day if that helps. I have been on strict exercise and diets as well.


----------

